
SeL4 is going open source - mlinksva
http://www.eros-os.org/pipermail/cap-talk/2014-June/016120.html
======
facorreia
As promised, I found the paper readable without too much scientific/academic
jargon. It's really impressive what was achieved: verification of an entire
general-purpose kernel. And the conclusion is also potentially very
significant:

> This opens an exciting prospect for the future: should we be able to reduce
> the veriﬁcation cost by another factor of two, then veriﬁed software will
> become cost-competitive under all circumstances, at least for the scale of
> systems we have been looking at. We are optimistic that increased automation
> will achieve this in the near future.

